# BCS: počivati



## Diaspora

How would it be translated into English? Sleeping?


----------



## itreius

Context?

It could mean "to rest on something", or "to rely on something".


----------



## Majalj

Even "to be based on something".  Definitely depends on context.


----------



## aprilmay

*Croatian*
_
počivati: to rest, to have a rest_, _have a break_
synonyms:_ odmarati, odmarati se_

translated as "_sleeping_" sounds too literally and archaic


----------



## Orlin

aprilmay said:


> *Croatian*
> 
> _počivati: to rest, to have a rest_, _have a break_
> synonyms:_ odmarati, odmarati se_
> 
> translated as "_sleeping_" sounds too literally and archaic


 
HJP daje i neka druga značenja:
http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=eVxkWBI=.


----------



## DenisBiH

It seems to me that English _to rest_ is almost equivalent to _počivati _in its various meanings.


----------



## Diaspora

It comes from the song "Jos ne svice rujna zora".

Ne cuje se mizelfira
niti svirka od pastira
tišina je svud okolo
sve zivo *pociva,*
sve zivo *pociva*.


----------



## DenisBiH

Every living being is in restful slumber?


----------



## Majalj

I would agree with Denis, adding that I'm glad you didn't ask about "mizelfira".


----------



## kudikamo

Maybe= "is lying peacefully".


----------



## Ante Portas

Crnogorski:
Počini malo.          - Odmori malo.
Počivala.              - Uobičajeno mjesto za odmor, na putu, za ljetnjega podneva...
Ić na počinak.       - Ić spavat.
Nek počiva u miru.  - ..(pokojnik)


----------

